
Super-optimizing intermediate language for functional languages - werediver
http://hackage.haskell.org/package/morte-1.7.1/docs/Morte-Tutorial.html
======
werediver
From the tutorial's conclusion:

> The primary purpose of Morte is a proof-of-concept that a non-recursive
> calculus of constructions is the ideal system for the super-optimization of
> functional programs. Morte uses a simple, yet powerful, optimization scheme
> that consists entirely of normalizing terms using the ordinary reduction
> rules of lambda calculus. Morte emphasizes pushing optimization complexity
> out of the virtual machine and into the translation of abstractions to the
> calculus of constructions.

